# Betta in a Baby Biorb



## hoody47 (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey everyone

My boyfriend has just got a Baby Biorb (15litres / 3-4gallons) the other week and after dissuading him from the recommendations on the box (guppies, platys and dwarf gouramis....) has today but a really nice Betta in it.

I've been searching online for stuff about the biorb but for some reason every site seems to focus on 'how lovely to look at' the biorb is, and fail to talk about the fact it's unsuitable for most fish.

What he wants to know is what, if any, other fish/inverts he can put in there. The only things i thought possible were maybe a ghost shrimp or two, or perhaps an apple snail, or maybe a hillstream loach - but its such a small tank i wasn't really sure so i said to leave it for now...

And advice/suggestions?


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

No chance on any loach, or anything else for that matter. Keep it how it is, that is enough.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Forget the hillstream loach. they need lots current, and cooler water. Its makes them a terrible betta tankmates. They are neat, but you'd want like a 20 long with a couple of big powerheads, some PVC, and some sponges to make a high-flow tank. Keep it in mind for the next gift-giving occasion.

A snail is a good idea. One apple snail won't make more and will clean up food the betta misses and clean the glass somewhat. Shrimp are neat, but I'd expect the betta to eat them limb by limb.


----------



## Black Orchid (Sep 24, 2010)

I also suggest just a snail or two. Awesome job for helping him out. The fishstores cause way too many unnecessary fish suffering and death.


----------



## someonefishy (Oct 14, 2010)

I saw one of those in a gift catalog -- they offered that size and also a larger one, 30 liters, which is about 8 U.S. gallons. The picture showed it with three goldfish in it, which is absolutely deceptive. No way would three goldies thrive, or even survive for long in that, despite the fancy filter they say it comes with.

I agree -- one snail and the betta. That's all. If he wants more fish, he needs to get a much larger tank.

-- someonefishy


----------

